# Sizing a Surly Karate Monkey



## jaldridge (Feb 27, 2005)

I want to order a Surly Karate Monkey frame to build up as a no-suspension MTB. I'd like some opinions on the best frame size (I hear that they run big), and suppliers are understandably reluctant to offer opinions. 

I'm 6' and have a trouser inseam of 32" and a "real" inseam of about 33.7". In other words, a bit short of leg and long of torso. I think the 18" frame would be good. Thoughts? (...and thanks; I appreciate the difficulty of sight-unseen sizing prognostications.) - Jim


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

I'd ask this over at the forums on MTBR.com since the Karate Monkey is more of a mountain platform. 

<a href="http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=649884">here's a KM search</a>


----------



## merckx56 (Aug 16, 2004)

jaldridge said:



> I want to order a Surly Karate Monkey frame to build up as a no-suspension MTB. I'd like some opinions on the best frame size (I hear that they run big), and suppliers are understandably reluctant to offer opinions.
> 
> I'm 6' and have a trouser inseam of 32" and a "real" inseam of about 33.7". In other words, a bit short of leg and long of torso. I think the 18" frame would be good. Thoughts? (...and thanks; I appreciate the difficulty of sight-unseen sizing prognostications.) - Jim


I'm 6'1" and have an 18" KM. They size up really big.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

18" should be good for you...
i'm 5-10 and ride the 18 and its a little big on me


----------

